# SC Dispensary



## rhwillia (Jan 25, 2017)

Recently dug up a rare SCD bottle. Only info I can find is in Huggins' book. . Ihave never sold any of my bottles and only really know prices of the morecommon bottles that sell on sites like ebay. I have talked to a few differentpeople that, I think, want to get my bottle for a cheap price. I would love tofind someone that will A) Give me an unbiased opinion of my bottle B) Tell meexactly how rare my bottle is and C) Give me fair market value of my bottle. 

It is a #262 from Huggins' book.

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Old Wiltshire (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi rhwillia. Sorry I can't help directly with any of your questions but this link, albeit from 2009, I think will give some idea as to your bottles desirability and possible worth.

-

http://www.bottleauctions.com/uncategorized/south-carolina-dispensary-bottle/

-0-​


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jan 25, 2017)

Put your bottle on eBay.  That way, you won't have to rely on your scheming friends and acquaintances to determine a fair-market price.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 26, 2017)

Several of the less common forms of SCD have sold for more than $1K lately on ebay. A quart "whiskey lip" flask form just recently went off for $1452.   And it was in clear.  I haven't seen one of these cylinders in amber sell though.   I don't know SCD bottles but I'm guess that, being a rare form, it's a rather valuable bottle.

Jim G


----------



## rhwillia (Jan 26, 2017)

I don't really want to sell it but if its worth something crazy then I definitely will. I wonder what the bottle in that auction above sold for?


----------



## bubbas dad (Jan 26, 2017)

i'm by no means an expert on s.c. dispensary  bottles but i believe the one you are showing is very rare. i would really do my reseach before i sold it. i don't remember his name but there is a guy from the columbia sc area that wrote a book on dispensary bottles. i would check out his book first and if it;s listed as rare maybe try to contact him. good luck.


----------



## rhwillia (Jan 26, 2017)

I have his book. Read it from cover to cover. My bottle is #262. I know what the bottle is I just don't know exactly how many bottles are known in existence, fair market value, and who exactly to talk to to get this information.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 27, 2017)

http://www.antiquebottles.com/scdispensary/fame.html

this says to be careful of SCD rum form amber pint.  That throws a monkey wrench into it all.   You absolutely need to talk to an expert.   I didn't know that any of these were reproduced.  

Good luck.

jim G


----------



## rhwillia (Jan 29, 2017)

This bottle was dug up with many other scd bottles. Repo's were made in the 70's. I am certainly not worried about it being fake. If I bought it from a store, then I may be a little worried but I know where it came from.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jan 30, 2017)

A.... very rare example, especially if it is in primo condition( Looks pretty good)    B.... pretty rare probably less than 15 known.   C ....don't take less than 2 grand for it, if it is primo. All I can say guy, great bottle!!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2017)

That link above said this bottle never came in amber originally & only repros came in amber? LEON.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 31, 2017)

Glad to hear it was definitely dug.    That's one nice piece then.


----------



## rhwillia (Jan 31, 2017)

hemihampton said:


> That link above said this bottle never came in amber originally & only repros came in amber? LEON.



It is #262 in Huggins' book. Definitely came in amber.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2017)

From what the link said it depends on size. what size is yours. Quart or pint or half pint? LEON.



Click pic to supersize.


----------



## whittled (Feb 1, 2017)

P.K. Huggins #262 is pint, 360 is a similar form and quart, 602 is listed as repro and a different form altogether, All 3 are listed as some shade of amber. Reggie may have meant just that there is an amber quart repro, even though it's not a true whiskey cylinder form.


----------



## rhwillia (Feb 1, 2017)

andy volkerts said:


> A.... very rare example, especially if it is in primo condition( Looks pretty good)    B.... pretty rare probably less than 15 known.   C ....don't take less than 2 grand for it, if it is primo. All I can say guy, great bottle!!




I have had people tell me $1500-$2000 and others say $8000. I know there is no set price on things like this but that's a big difference. I guess its just worth what someone is willing to pay. If its that rare and only worth $1500 I would probably keep it.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 2, 2017)

It's pretty difficult for anyone here, even someone who is an expert on SC dispensary, to give you a meaningful answer on price.   That's because what you have is apparently rare enough that there simply aren't any recent comps out there.   Even when there are ebay can really surprise you, if two people want the bottle bad enough.   The only recent rare SCD bottle that has gone off on ebay was the one I mentioned above, apparently not as rare as yours and in a clear, not amber color, and that one went $1400 plus.   That is probably as close to a real answer as anyone is going to be able to give you.

Jim G


----------



## godschosen1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Crazy amber rum lip cylinder! I've seen them sale for 2k-15k. Depends on who knows about it and the offers. Id be hard pressed to sell myself but could put the money toward other bottles


----------

